# Discipline



## MASSDRIVER (May 22, 2015)

Has to administer some gentle wall to wall counseling.

Kids these days. https://vimeo.com/128629641

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris kennedy (May 22, 2015)

When a fight breaks out you slip into a phone booth and put pants on???


----------



## Sifu (May 22, 2015)

Well it's Friday, did you just show him his paycheck?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 22, 2015)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> When a fight breaks out you slip into a phone booth and put pants on???


The kilt gets washed once a month whether it needs it or not.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 22, 2015)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Well it's Friday, did you just show him his paycheck?


What paycheck?

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 22, 2015)

Paycheck?

Use cash they will work for less when paid under the table


----------

